# howards slough or odgen bay



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

can i get some directions on how to get to those places


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Go west on 5600 South in Roy.you will see signs that say sportsmans access on them. The first one you see will turn you left. That is Howards slough. The second one you will see when you come to a T take a right and follow that till youre there.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

huntducksordietrying said:


> Go west on 5600 South in Roy.you will see signs that say sportsmans access on them. The first one you see will turn you left. That is Howards slough. The second one you will see when you come to a T take a right and follow that till youre there.


the road you take a left on to get to howard slough is 100. you fallow it untill it makes a sharp left and it is you first right.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

now whats the best way to get to ogden bay

anyone know where i can get a map of these areas


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

Ogden Bay (for the South Run) you take 5600 out west until the road comes to a T - you then turn right and follow that road, it will take you right to it


----------



## utmarshman (Nov 7, 2007)

Howards slough take a left on 7100 W Ogden bay take a right on 7500W From 5500 S in Hooper


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

alright that clears it up


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

You can get maps at the DNR office in Ogden; I got mine there a few years ago, you can also search the net for them.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

what is the access like on both of these? are they more for boats, walking, biking?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I can send you a couple Google Earth overheads of OB if you'd like as well... I'd do it in a PM of course. Never been to Howards Slough... I think thats the place I heard you could take a limit walking the dike and shooting other folks cripples though.... :shock:


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

that would be great if you would :lol: 
how far out do you have to go out at ogden bay to get away from sky busters


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

there a couple place you can get away from the dikes and other hunters. out at ogden bay. your just going have to walk a was. right now your going have lots of swan hunters out there for there swans.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Adam... are you a foot soldier or are you boating?? That will help me point you in the right direction out there at Ogden. 8)


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

foot soldier or bike


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

adamb said:


> how far out do you have to go out at ogden bay to get away from sky busters


You don't ever get away from them out there. :lol: Boats are the best bet but a lot of people have them and hunt out there. Access is good for both boaters and walkin hunters there.


----------

